# Lowe roughneck 1860cc draft



## Grizzly90 (Jul 24, 2018)

I recently asked about an alweld boat draft but that boat has went off the radar so I’ve found a Lowe roughneck 1860 center console with a mercury 80 jet and was curious as to how much water this would draft in and how shallow it would run in since it isn’t a true flat bottom j didn’t know if that made a difference and If so how much of a difference. Thanks for your time.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 25, 2018)

What year and model? Is it a tunnel jet hull? My 1652 is a jet tunnel and with the 60/45 jet it draws around 8-9" sitting still. Probably around 7-8" when I'm in the boat up front. The tunnel probably gives less buoyancy but the motor is tucked up higher so it's probably the same as a non tunnel for the motor position. I would guess the 1860 with 80 jet to be around 10" depending on the driver/console location but I could be wrong with the wider hull providing more flotation.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 25, 2018)

is it 115/80 jet or a 80hp with a jet making it more like 80/60. What type of motor is it cause if it's an old 115/80 two stroke that is much lighter than a newer fourstroke one.


----------



## Grizzly90 (Jul 25, 2018)

It’s a 2013. It has a mercury 80 and the ad says 80/60.


----------



## Grizzly90 (Jul 25, 2018)

Although the ad says 80/60 I was curious as to how that would be because it’s an OptiMax and I see that they made a 2013 OptiMax 80 jet which would be considered a 115/80. I’m new to this so I could be totally wrong.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 2, 2018)

the model number on the engine is how you would find out. I suspect it's a 115/80 which if it were a factory jet it would have been marked as a 80hp. It would push that boat decently wouldn't be the fastest thing ever, but would be a decent combo. I don't believe merc had anything in that time other than a 115/80 marked as an 80. it was a prop converted to a jet in that time for prop they had 75hp 90hp and 115hp opti's. So I'm guessing it was sold as a jet from the factory and is a 80hp at the pump which would mean it's a 115 powerhead. If that is the case that's a good thing cause a 80/60 would be weak on that size hull I think.


----------



## Grizzly90 (Aug 11, 2018)

I feel pretty confident it is in fact a two stroke 115/80. Would you have any idea what it would draft in and what it would run in with that size motor.


----------

